# Optimum angle for turbine blades



## Ripcrow (Apr 7, 2015)

Trying to build a jet turbine. So far attempt one fired but failed to drive turbine. Attempting lighter weight turbine but just wondering what are the best angles for exhaust and compressor blades


----------



## blighty (Apr 7, 2015)

there's a bit more to it than that. compressor and turbine wheels tend to be matched together using lots of weird and wonderful formulas. 

do you have any info about your turbine your trying to make...... sizes etc.


----------



## MetalMagus (Apr 10, 2015)

Ripcrow said:


> Trying to build a jet turbine. So far attempt one fired but failed to drive turbine. Attempting lighter weight turbine but just wondering what are the best angles for exhaust and compressor blades



Ripcrow 

Have you come across the GTBA. Gas Turbine Builders Association.

Lots of useful info on building your own turbine.

Thanks

Sean


----------



## Ripcrow (Apr 10, 2015)

Ill check them out thanks. Just found that I had to modify my flame tube done that now shaft and tube collide. At least I'm getting plenty of practice


----------

